# Spraying Buctril on established alfalfa



## FarmerCline (Oct 12, 2011)

I know Buctril is labeled for spraying post emergence on seedling alfalfa but it is not labeled for established alfalfa. Does anyone know why it is not or what would happen if it is sprayed on established alfalfa? As long as it won't hurt the alfalfa I'm not against spraying it. I have one particular weed in my alfalfa (hophornbeam copperleaf) that Pursuit and Raptor is not killing.....it stunts it but is now starting to grow again. It is still only a couple inches tall but I want to kill it before it gets any larger and harder to control. The Buctril label lists that it controls hophornbeam copperleaf so I was thinking about trying it.

Hayden


----------

